# Tippers are tippers



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Done a $10 ride, I missed a turn at the drop of address, have to turn around for 5 more minutes, said sorry for the passenger, she said never mind and tipped $5.
Another passenger $20 ride, she put the wrong address, when we arrived, I googled the place name and drove her to the right address, she said thank you, NO TIP.
Some people don't appreciate the extra service we make, some do.


----------

